# Vaporesso Revenger X and NRG and Cascade Tank



## Rob Fisher (15/1/18)

Revenger X with Cascade Tank... you guys who love big air and massive power and tons of juice capacity are gonna love this one! And the 28 watts was just for the picture... this coil wants 80-200 watts! I'm driving it at 60 watts and with the airflow half closed. And this is the way to do touch screen mods... really positive with outstanding feedback when pressing (or more like touching) the buttons. Chicken Dinner mod!




Looking at the extras in the Cascade packaging reveals an adapter that allow you to use the NRG range of coils and of particular interest to me is their ceramic coil offering which will probably be way more in my wheelhouse than the quad coil blasters at 100 watts! 





Just talking about the quad coil that came installed with the Cascades for a second... a quick prime of the coil and let it stand for a few minutes and off we go... 80 watts was a bit much for me so I toned it down to 60 watts and I was really happy that the normal cotton taste I get from commercial coils wasn't present... I probably should have gone for a non menthol juice because this is a tank not for the faint hearted... it's a beast!




Another win for me is the Cascade Tank is 510 drip tip compatible! Win! And the coil settled down very quickly and that is another win!



As I test the other coils I will report back...

Vaporesso has been one of the consistently good and innovative vape companies around and I have followed thier product range since the early days of their tanks and especially thier ceramic coil offerings which have always been flavour coils of note.




I'm going to play with the powerful quad coils for a while and fog up the joint and after that I will tone it down with the ceramic coil!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
That sounds like a beast of a tank
Give it horns!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (15/1/18)

I love my Normal Revenger with the NRG tank and coils. Especially the ceramic coils. Still getting better flavour from the NRG tanks than my rda's and rta's. (Probably just my building techniques though). 

i would love a Cascade tank.
Any one know where I can get one from ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/18)

Nicholas Jones said:


> I love my Normal Revenger with the NRG tank and coils. Especially the ceramic coils. Still getting better flavour from the NRG tanks than my rda's and rta's. (Probably just my building techniques though).
> 
> i would love a Cascade tank.
> Any one know where I can get one from ?



Hi @Nicholas Jones! Vaporesso sent me an extra Cascade with my parcel and seeing you are a Vaporesso fan send me a PM with your address, postal code and cell number and I will send you a brand new Cascade for free!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (15/1/18)

@Rob Fisher is the only real difference between the Revenger and the Revenger X the removal of the buttons? I saw your previous review on the normal Revenger.

@Nicholas Jones How long do the NRG coils last? they quite pricey, but I hate the schlep of building and wicking a RTA. Tried and to me it's a waste of time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/18)

franshorn said:


> @Rob Fisher is the only real difference between the Revenger and the Revenger X the removal of the buttons? I saw your previous review on the normal Revenger.



Yes @franshorn it would seem so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (15/1/18)

@Rob Fisher, Wow that would truly be amazing, would be the best gift I have ever Received. 

@franshorn I chain vape quite a lot, and the coils last a good couple of weeks for me, with the ceramic coil lasting over a month, Think it would also depends on what juice you using as to how much sweetener is in it.. 
But for me personally the price of the coils is worth the flavour and how long they last for me,,
P.S. I think the revenger x has the omniboard 2.2 chip where as the normal revenger has the omniboard 2.0


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/18)

Nicholas Jones said:


> @Rob Fisher, Wow that would truly be amazing, would be the best gift I have ever Received.



Will be on it's way to you tomorrow... will arrive Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## franshorn (15/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will be on it's way to you tomorrow... will arrive Wednesday!



What a legend this man is!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (15/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will be on it's way to you tomorrow... will arrive Wednesday!



Wow, you really are a real legend @Rob Fisher, give this man a bells


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/18)

@Nicholas Jones more happy news... the courier guy came back to fetch the parcel so you should get it tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Nicholas Jones (15/1/18)

@Rob Fisher, That is amazing news.. Feel like a kid at Christmas again. 
Thanks again,,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/18)

OK that quad vertical beast of a coil was way too much for me so I turned the tank upside down and removed the base... pulled out the coil and inserted the adapter with the ceramic coil that came out at 0.56Ω which is way more my style... the airflow tightened up as well which again was a win for me. So far I'm happy at 27 watts... so with 7ml of juice and dual 18650's this setup should be a winner for the day.

So more important than anything else... how is the flavour? The ceramic coil will need a bit of bedding in but so far it looks like a winner... Also important... Any leaking? Nope nothing... zippo... will make a call on the flavour once I have spent some more time with the ceramic coil!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/18)

Right the ceramic coil has settled and the flavour is pretty good and I have been vaping on it for a few hours now... this setup is most certainly going to be an option to take fishing for the day... dual battery mod driving a 0.5Ω at 28 watts with a 7ml tank... and then a really simple refill option... and no leaking... Vaporesso has done really well with this tank... and with different options for coils this will suit a 28 watt vaper like me or a high powered vaper who loves it at 100 watts! Very clever of them to have an adapter for the other Vaporesso coils as well. Also a quality build! If I have to find fault then it would be the fact the Revenger X is a fingerprint magnet and I find myself rubbing the mod on my t-shirt often.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas Jones (16/1/18)

Just want to thanks @Rob Fisher again. Received the Cascade at 8 this morning, Having been using it since with the 0.15 coil. (this coils is huge) I am loving it, So far it works perfectly as to be expected. Even ran it at 200W for awhile without any dry hits or anything, A little bit warm though haha. 
But I am loving it.. One little thing is I can't see how much Juice is left once it goes down under the glass. But that could just be me. A little flip of the tank and I can see there is plenty of juice left in there.. 
Can't wait to try the ceramic coil in this tank..
Thanks again, I am humbled by your generosity.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------

